# D.O.J. Delay delivery notice??



## notsofree (Oct 26, 2012)

Ok, I just went down to pick up my SW/MP 15 and received this notice from the DOJ, called them and was told I was on hold until I had a 30 year old arrest which was never filed, sealed or removed from my record??? Can the DOJ really do this, I have never been convicted or arrested for a felony since?


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

It is not clear to me after reading your post; were you convicted of a crime 30 years ago? If so, was it a felony? If not, how was the charge resolved ?


----------



## notsofree (Oct 26, 2012)

No, I was not convicted nor was the case filed, charges dropped.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

FBI - Fact Sheet

Read the above link and it may clear up the process that you are undergoing. They have delayed your transaction until an investigation takes place into a possible prohibitive factor(red flag) is completed with all likelyhood that they will give a proceed in up to 3 days, or after three days the delay expires and the FFL is allowed to make the sale or not at their discretion. Of course with any state waiting period included.. Denied is the no go and you would have a right to appeal. If you have no felony conviction and are qualified otherwise you should be allright. At least that's how i see it, and yes I did sleep at a Holiday Inn Express last night.. Well after a closer read of your post a letter from the DOJ? You don't happen to reside in Commiefornia by any chance do you? If so, it wouldn't be the Federal DOJ, but Commiefornia's DOJ? I would call the Gestapo back again and ask whether I have been denied or delayed under the Brady Handgun Violence Prevention Act (Brady Act) of 1993, Public Law 103-159, and whether I have a right to appeal under the aforementioned Federal Law policy and procedure.


----------

